

The Algorithm Design Manual - nickb
http://ranau.cs.ui.ac.id/book/AlgDesignManual/BOOK/BOOK/BOOK.HTM

======
breck
Could someone make a nice printable version of this? I'll vote you up up up
big time!

~~~
euccastro
Do you want it enough to buy it? Depending on what printer you have, the
hardcover might be cheaper than the ink/toner (504 pages, $38 used at Amazon),
and it will probably be more comfortable to read.

<http://tinyurl.com/34tyhr>

~~~
rms
Unless he has access to a printer someone else pays for.

~~~
euccastro
True, although last time I had that, I could also order books on someone
else's expense.

------
aswanson
Nickb keep at it. You're my research associate.

~~~
nickb
Hehhe.. glad you have some use for the stuff I dig out :) I'm actually
researching a ton of stuff for out current development so when I come across
something cool, I post it here.

